# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Bioaquaria

## Julio Macieira

[media="400,200,1,loop"]http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/bioaquaria.swf[/media] 
*REEFFORUM* tem o prazer de anunciar o nascimento de uma nova revista sobre aquarismo

A revista *bioaquaria* acabou de lançar a edição n.º 0 gratuita e online, sendo que o lançamento da edição n.º 1, em papel, está previsto para o primeiro trimestre de 2007. É um projecto bem delineado por pessoas cuja única preocupação é garantir qualidade em troca da confiança de todos os amantes deste maravilhoso hobby que é a aquarofilia.

A *bioaquaria* é um projecto sério e que se pretende duradouro. É composto por uma equipa de aquariofilistas e biólogos que colocam a aquariofilia e a ciência aquática e sua divulgação no topo das prioridades deste projecto. É uma revista que pretende obter um reconhecimento de todos e tornar-se uma referência internacional. 
 *bio**aquaria*

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Os meus parabéns aos mentores desta fabulosa publicação, que apesar de todas as contrariedades e contratempos conseguiram por de pé um grande projecto, que se quer com muito futuro. Da minha parte sabem que podem contar com o entusiasmo habitual e sempre que possível, com a publicação de artigos.

Um forte abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva,
Desejo e espero que realmente este seja um projecto de qualidade, que tenha um bom suporte técnico, conhecimento e sobretudo que seja duradouro...
Os meus sinceros votos de sucesso!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Os meus parabéns pela iniciativa que neste primeiro numero de lançamento se apresenta como um projecto sério, conciso e interessante a todos os níveis.

Votos de sucesso por muitos anos.

Brian

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Ainda não tive oportunidade de ler todos os artigos da revista, mas para já parece-me de enorme qualidade.

Muitos Parabéns por este lançamento que vem preencher uma lacuna no nosso hobby em Portugal.

Desejo-vos boa sorte!!!

Abraço,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Que o nosso hobby necessita de divulgação, penso que ninguém o duvida.
Que não temos quantidade e qualidade quanto baste, em termos de artigos e imprensa escrita dedicada ao hobby, também penso que que teremos unanimidade de opinião.

Porem, uma coisa é certa (em meu entender).

Enquanto não nos decidirmos todos a _PAGAR_ por ter essa informação, não a vamos ter.

Iniciativas como esta, têm e devem ser apoiadas por todos. Não com palmadas nas costas, piropos ou sorrisos amarelos. Sim, manifestando o nosso interesse em subscrever a nova revista a partir do numero um.

A todos os que participaram na elaboração desta revista, o meu muito obrigado, e os meus votos que este projecto seja acarinhado por todos os membros deste e de outros foruns, amantes "verdadeiros" da aquariofilia.

Pessoalmente gostaria de saber como posso desde já subscrever a revista nº 1

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Junto-me ao Juca e confirmo desde já a minha assinatura se vier a ser possível.

Junto-me a todos para dar os Parabéns por uma revista (não só pela informação em si, mas pela qualidade da mesma) que desde já agradeço a oportunidade que tive de a ver nascer, crescer e publicar.

Ao João Cotter e a todos os que estiveram directa ou indirectamente envolvidos os meus sinceros PARABÉNS.  :Palmas:  

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Paulo Alexandre

A toda a equipa que tornou possivel a concretização deste número de lançamento os meus *parabéns e votos de muito sucesso*.

Como o Julio referiu, estas iniciativas deverão ser apoiadas. Mas têm custos de produção (mais ainda quando passar para o formato papel) a suportar.

Pergunta:

Como subscrever a referida publicação ?

----------


## José Perpétua

> Olá a todos
> 
> Que o nosso hobby necessita de divulgação, penso que ninguém o duvida.
> Que não temos quantidade e qualidade quanto baste, em termos de artigos e imprensa escrita dedicada ao hobby, também penso que que teremos unanimidade de opinião.
> 
> Porem, uma coisa é certa (em meu entender).
> 
> Enquanto não nos decidirmos todos a _PAGAR_ por ter essa informação, não a vamos ter.
> 
> ...


Concordo integralmente com as palavras do Juca.
Assim que for possível também quero subscrever a dita revista (arriscando mesmo que seja eu a imprimi-la) :HaEbouriffe:  .
Espero sinceramente que o sucesso desta revista seja muito superior ás expectativas.
 Um abraço

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Parabens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Espero que todos os membros apoiem este projecto, senão é um projecto condenado. Como o Juca disse não bastam palmadinhas nas costas tem de haver actos, principalmente nesta fase inicial.
A toda a equipa bioaquaria uma vez mais parabens e não deixem o projecto perder qualidade, pois está no bom caminho! :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva a todos.

Também aqui de longe ,os meus sinceros parabens e que posssa continuar por largos anos.
É claro que é como o Juca diz: sem apoios não se vai longe. Por isso, e se for viável, claro, estaria pronto a assinar a revista pois tenho acerteza que iria aprender muito.

----------


## João Ribeiro

Parabéns a equipa da *bio**aquaria* por este excelente projecto, e votos de muito sucesso.

Abraço,
João

----------


## Gil Miguel

Parabens principalmente ao Joao pelo esforço e dedicação. De certeza que a revista terá sucesso.
Conta comigo para o que precisares.

----------


## João Cotter

A todos vocês,

... pelas palavras que aqui leio e que me fazem acreditar ainda mais no projecto. Pelo encorajamento mostrado e pela nota de confiança que estão a dar ao quererem assinar uma revista que ainda não existe em papel.
Pela amizade e pelo tempo que alguns de vós já dedicaram a isto e por me terem repetida e pacientemente "aguentado" ao telefone, msn e emails.
Acreditei e não fui o único. E enquanto não me disserem para parar vou continuar a "chatear" com as fotos X e conteúdos Y.  :HaEbouriffe:  
As vossas ajudas são fundamentais nesta fase inicial.
Apesar das semanas de trabalho que envolveu tudo isto, agora é que vem a fase mais dura: conseguir dar o salto para a revista deixar de ser meramente virtual e que possa ser fisicamente palpável por todos nós e também por aqueles que não andam aqui pelos fóruns. Mas para isso também as empresas potenciais publicitárias têm de acreditar na revista e no retorno que essa publicidade gerará para os seus negócios.
A impressão de uma revista tem custos muito elevados e é nisso que vamos agora batalhar.
A intenção de subscreverem já a revista é fantástica e é evidente que não podemos desperdiçar essa confiança e investimento. Peço-vos é que aguardem um pouco que a curto prazo daremos toda a informação sobre esta questão de modo a deixar tudo muito claro e transparente assim como relativamente a preços de publicidade. Não percam essa vontade  :SbOk3:  

Um abraço e um grande obrigado

----------


## João Cotter

Caros amigos,

Estamos já em condições de iniciar as assinaturas anuais da *bioaquaria*.
A publicação será bimestral, o que significa que serão 6 edições por ano.
Agradeço que quem estiver interessado em assinar a revista envie um email para: bioaquaria@gmail.com 
Posteriormente responderei com todas as informações necessárias para se proceder à assinatura anual da revista.

Um abraço,

----------


## João Cotter

Aí está a edição n.º 1 da *bioaquaria* nas bancas e lojas de aquariofilia na próxima quinta-feira dia 1.

Espero que gostem  :SbSourire2:  

Abraço,

----------


## José Alves

> Aí está a edição n.º 1 da *bioaquaria* nas bancas e lojas de aquariofilia na próxima quinta-feira dia 1.
> 
> Espero que gostem  
> 
> Abraço,


Boas, João  :Olá:  

Já agora. Poderias por aqui para os interessados, a estrutura da revista, nº páginas, tiragem, tipo de papel, nº de páginas a cores, percentagem de artigos de aquariofilia de água salgada em relação à água doce, preço de assinaturas, percentagem de páginas de publicidade em relação ao artigos e já porque não o preço de capa.

----------


## João Cotter

> Boas, João  
> 
> Já agora. Poderias por aqui para os interessados, a estrutura da revista, nº páginas, tiragem, tipo de papel, nº de páginas a cores, percentagem de artigos de aquariofilia de água salgada em relação à água doce, preço de assinaturas, percentagem de páginas de publicidade em relação ao artigos e já porque não o preço de capa.


Boas,

Bem, vou tentar responder a algumas coisas...  A revista tenta ter um equilíbrio entra água doce e salgada. Abarca também eventos, fichas de seres vivos, um pouco de biologia e conservação marinha, expedições (por exemplo, de mergulho) entrevistas, aquários de destaque, etc. As páginas são 68 (incluindo capa), são todas a cores, a publicidade ainda é reduzida, a tiragem desta edição é de 7.500 exemplares, o preço das assinaturas (incluindo portes de envio) é de 21,00 euros para o nosso país e o preço de capa é 3,90 euros. A revista é bimestral. 

Abraço,

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas,
Pois é,pra grande espanto meu :EEK!:  ,não é que encontrei esta tarde a revista na minha habitual banca de jornais.
Não hesitei e lá veio uma comigo,1ªs impressões,gostei do grafismo,o tipo de papel escolhido tanbem é do meu agrado e tanbem do tipo e tamanho da letra escolhida,pois permite uma leitura sem qq esforço visual. :Pracima:  
Tanbem o nivel de publicidade me parece positivo,não tornando a revista numas pag. amarelas á semelhança das americanas e o preço da mesma tanbem me parece perfeitamente aceitavel.
Os artigos escolhidos pra a estreia parecem-me acertados,embora como é obvio gostava que a revista fosse exclusivamente sobre agua salgada,mas compreendo e aceito que ainda não temos mercado pra isso :Admirado:  ,no entanto os que tem acho-os bem escolhidos.
Pra já ainda só li na integra o artigo do Marco Madeira e compartilho da visão que ele tem da evolução e estado actual do hobby em Portugal.
Posto isto,só posso dár nóta muito positiva a este 1º numero e recomendo a sua compra. :SbOk3:  
Deixava uma sugestão ao João Cotter,que tál tentar fazer em cada nr. um pequeno teste/comparativo ou apresentação de alguns equipamentos vendidos em Portugal,com a ficha dos respectivos dados tecnicos,preço e contacto do representante? :SbSourire2:  ...é obvio que tál teria que envolver os proprios representantes/importadores.
E já agora,que tál umas fichinhas individuais das varias especies de peixes e corais?...dá sempre jeito. :yb665:  
Os meus parabens a todos os envolvidos neste projecto e que o mesmo seja coroado de sucesso,pois bem falta faz ao panorama nacional. :Palmas:

----------


## João Cotter

Boas,

Aí está a edição n.º 2 da bioaquaria quase a chegar às lojas de animais e bancas.

Um grande obrigado e um abraço a toda a equipa que tem contribuído para que este projecto seja possível.

----------


## João Cotter

Caros amigos e leitores,

Aí está a 3ª edição quase, quase a chegar às lojas...



Espero que gostem! Aproveitamos para agradecer a todos aqueles que colaboraram com conteúdos e a todas as firmas que publicitam na revista, contribuindo desta forma para o interesse do seu negócio e pelo interesse da divulgação da aquariofilia a nível nacional! Vamos mostrar a todo o país que a aquariofilia é já uma realidade com um peso muito significativo e que ganha cada vez mais adeptos. A revista e os fóruns são bons meios de divulgação!

Um abraço a todos

----------


## João Cotter

Mais um bimestre e aí está de novo a revista quase a chegar às lojas.
Vários temas interessantes. Não deixem de comprar   :Wink:  



Um abraço a todos

----------


## João Cotter

Aí está a edição de Novembro e Dezembro a chegar às bancas e lojas de aquariofilia até ao próximo fim-de-semana.



Espero que gostem!

As revistas para os assinantes serão enviadas quarta-feira (31/10) assim que sairem da gráfica. Para questões relacionadas com as assinaturas e envios de revistas, contactem directamente a Direcção da *bioaquaria*.

Abraços

----------


## João Cotter

A *bioaquaria* estará presente na Exposição de Animais de Companhia - Aquadecor na Exposalão na Batalha nos dias 15 e 16/12!

Porque é Natal, durante a feira, na compra de qualquer exemplar da *bioaquaria* ou subscrição da assinatura anual, ofereceremos um exemplar da edição n.º 1!

Apareçam!

----------


## João Cotter

Caros amigos leitores,

Provavelmente já terão notado que a revista já se encontra nas lojas. De qualquer modo, é sempre bom lembrar aqui.
Aproveitamos para desejar a todos um Excelente Ano de 2008 e agradecer todo o apoio e incentivos que permitiram que hoje a *bioaquaria* seja a revista de aquariofilia que apresenta condições para estar consolidada a nível nacional.

Saudações a todos

----------


## Miguel Ferreira

Boas  :Olá:  
Desde ja quero dar os parabens pelos excelentes artigos desta revista e as pessoas que nela estao envolvidas.
Ja fazia falta desde ha muito tempo espero que se mantenha assim.
So tenho pena que a revista nao seja mensal pois conto os dias entre as ediçoes,concerteza  haveria sempre artigos para publicar.
Muita força e continuem com o vosso fantastico desempenho.
Um abraço a todos que fazem parte e a todos os aquariofilistas.
 :Palmas:   :CylPoissonSouriant:

----------

